# 4 year old little shredder- quick edit



## Swede (Mar 23, 2013)

Quick edit from yesterday at Appalachian ski mountain in NC. 

If anyone has any pointers on how to get kids to stop the little counter rotation twist with there shoulders please feel free to post. He's riding great just want to try and keep any bad habits from starting.

http://youtu.be/gS-MSqhon5E


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Think you need to add the v= or something. I can never remember so end up hitting preview until I get it right.

Found it though with google.

Amazing how he's progressed!


----------



## Swede (Mar 23, 2013)

f00bar said:


> Think you need to add the v= or something. I can never remember so end up hitting preview until I get it right.
> 
> Found it though with google.
> 
> Amazing how he's progressed!


Final Got it. Was missing / in the tag.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Haha...that's awesome! 4 yrs old, eh? I wouldn't worry too much about the counter rotation at this point when I think the main thing is to have fun and be safe.

Embedded for you:





Edit: looks like you got it fixed while I was posting.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

at 4 looks like he's having a blast :excl:

No teacher but a few ideas someone that taught smaller kids may correct me. 

Tell him to hold his arms still by pointing to the tip & tail of his board at the same time
Pretend your in a ceral box and you can't move your arms around. Kids can relate to a tall narrow cereal box
Like with adults, grab your pant pockets ...??

I know you don't want him getting into bad habits but damn he's 4 and that was fun to watch. I'm not sure I'd worry to much but again someone that has taught younger kids will chime in I'm sure....


----------



## Mustang18 (Dec 7, 2014)

How did you even get your son to start that young??


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Nice! When did he start riding and how many days in is that?


----------



## Swede (Mar 23, 2013)

Started at 2, Last year probably road 10-15 times. Last year he could ride under control but pretty much only did the falling leaf. I put in some lessons at Snowshoe and App over the last few weeks and they have almost broken him of the falling leaf and got his confidence built up on his toe edge. He listens really good to any coach and always has fun(Does ok with me but sometimes gets mad). He wakeboarder a couple times a week this summer which I sure helped as well once he got over keeping weight on his back foot.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Awesome. My son is 3 soon and I'm planning to take him on the slopes in the NZ winter. I have zero expectations so can't be disappointed


----------



## TimelessDescent (Oct 26, 2014)

Wow hes pretty good...cant believe hes only 4. Lucky kid...

I like how he is using his rear hand for balance. The fact that its hanging relaxed in front of him I can tell he understands the weight balance distribution it gives him. If you look at any good rider their trailing hand is usually dangling out in front of them. He also looks pretty good on heelside turns. 

The issue that that stands out to me is what his front hand is doing on toeside carves. His lead hand-shoulder is pointing/twisting backwards at the start of his toeside turns. this should happen at the end of a toe side cave... not the beginning. The reason for this IMO is because he is wanting to be set up to transition into a heelside carve. I did the exact same thing progressing/linking turns. 

I would try having him point a pistol over the nose of the board with his lead arm... then focus on riding long toeside carves from one side of the run to the other. He should be pointing his pistol and nose at the spot on the other side of the run that he wants to go. You can even pick a spot/tree on the other side of the run that is slightly down the hill and see if he can hold his toe edge to make it there without skidding past it. This way he will be kinda looking at face of the mountain/up the hill as he is going across the hill on his toe edge. It looks like he already as the mechanics of the transition...so have him do the transition to heelside once he rides a toeside all the way to the other side and gets close to the trees/object he picked out.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Nice!
He's really good. I can't get mine to be serious about something for that long....


----------



## jfergus7 (Dec 2, 2011)

That is awesome! Wish i could get my nephew to try it.


----------

